# What colour/pattern would you call my dog?



## jodiesdad (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi im interested in what colour/pattern people think my dog is.
I have always believed and been told she is a black and tan, recently though its been suggested that she is a sable.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

not an expert, but looks black and tan to me- 
and SOooo CUTE with kitty!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Looks like a black and brown - which is black and tan or red or any shade of brown - which is what SV papers call ALL saddle back black and brown puppies    - so black and tan is fine as a description!

She is so cute with the kitten!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## der-schweinestall (Apr 26, 2016)

In Germany this color would called *schwarz/braun* and that´s for sure 
I think in English it´s black and tan or perhaps black/brown


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Looks black and tan to me. 

What a good girl to take care of her kitty like that!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

red/tan and black. 

There are patterned sables though. A sable has banded hair. If you pick up up of her black hairs it will be black on both ends with tan in the middle.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She looks black and tan to me. Love how sweet she is with the kitten!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So adorable they look like great pals. Years ago we fostered many kittens and found homes for them, so many feral cats in our area. They are all fixed so have not ran into kittens in awhile. My Chihuahua and king Charles always got along great with any kittens we had fostered and resembled these photos they would play all the time have some great videos. Oddly our king Charles never liked our 3 adult cats but was smitten with the kittens they just ignored her crap and she caved into the sweetness of kittens. I'm will also say black/red with tan.


----------



## jodiesdad (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you all. I felt that she wasn't a sable but wanted confirmation. 
And yes she was amazing with the kitten, say was 
as to my great distress she died on Christmas Day just gone. :crying:


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd say red with black saddle and mask. Very pretty dog by the way.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

jodiesdad said:


> Thank you all. I felt that she wasn't a sable but wanted confirmation.
> And yes she was amazing with the kitten, say was
> as to my great distress she died on Christmas Day just gone. :crying:


Black and red. Lovely girl. So very sorry to hear you lost her so recently. What a terrible loss that must be for you.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

the OP hasn't logged on since jan 2nd. the conversation is over, who is maggie talking to?


----------

